# Neutering



## shadowdsouza (Feb 7, 2012)

Is there truth in the fact that my pup will not grow to look like a male if neutered at 6 months? Anyone with personal experience. Confused about this.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Male animals, all animals, neutered early will not get the heavier masculine features. Broader chest, thicker neck, etc


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

6 months is early. 

Yes, your pup can grow a little taller and not develop some of the secondary sex characteristics. The overall impression _could_ be a leggy dog that is not immediately identifiable as male. Many people would not notice any difference, and other people can spot an early neuter quickly. 

What I think is more concerning is that those hormones are not just needed for reproduction and growth, but they do affect other aspects of life and can affect longevity. If you feel confident that you can manage an intact male (not any more difficult than a neutered male in my opinion, but if you have an intact female, keeping them apart might pose difficulties), I would wait until the boy is fully mature if I neutered at all. But, at least physically mature 2 years. 

Just my opinion.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

My dog (non gsd) was neutered at 5-6 months and he is a masculine dog. You can tell he's a boy immediately.


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

shadowdsouza said:


> Is there truth in the fact that my pup will not grow to look like a male if neutered at 6 months? Anyone with personal experience. Confused about this.


Some of it has to do with genetics. Otherwise we wouldn't have intact animals that are "bitchy dogs" and "doggy bitches." German Shepherd males seem more likely than other breeds (at least from what I can tell) to have more noticeable secondary sex characteristics from their female counterparts (broader head/muzzle, broad chest, heavier musculature, etc), and more likely to be noticeably affected by an early neuter. I don't have near the experience with German Shepherds that other people do on this board, however, so take that with a grain of salt. Some people have had experience with dozens or even hundreds.

Generally speaking, it's likely he will look like a female if neutered young, but that shouldn't be much of a concern for you. He knows he's a boy with or without his danglies or secondary sex characteristics. Dogs don't have the same sense of gender identity as humans do, you aren't going to harm his self esteem or anything like that.

You should make this decision with your vet based on what is best for you and your lifestyle and your dog's needs.

Jake was neutered when he was 15 months old and while he retained the masculine head and chest, he lost a lot of the musculature. He did become a lot more laid-back and less active after his surgery though, and his owner doesn't take him on regular walks (he has plenty of space to roam and run around a very large farm, and sticks close to home regardless), so it may just be that with reduced ambition he wasn't exercising as much on his own, and wasn't able to keep the same musculature.


----------

